# New 155/80/13 Travelstar tires available cheap



## Lowrider19

Available at any local Pep-Boys nationwide for $35.99 each......nice looking tire.:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

homie just got some up here in denver they look good


----------



## DanaDane

has a better looking tread pattern than them milestars


----------



## Lowrider19

On sale for 20% off when you buy 4.....$115.16 a set plus tax.:werd:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

are they guna keep selling them


----------



## Lowrider19

They will once people find out about them. They won't be able to keep them in stock.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

man thats wild, I just looked 2 weeks ago and nothing on the website. I ended up buying a set of used 13 blackwalls for some rollers at 35 a piece!! This is great news!


----------



## Heath V

That price is incredible.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

Got the right price and a good look. Hopefully whitewall stays white!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^x155


----------



## Mr Minnesota

Must have to go in store, don't see them on line.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Can't find them online


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Just mile star with ugly side tread


----------



## Lowrider19

Call your local store,they can all get them. Some have them in stock,others don't.


----------



## Lowrider19

Make sure they will take the coupon first,then print it here. http://www.pepboys.com/sale_specials/coupons/tires_2_10off_4_20off_jan14_cp


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

Lowrider19 said:


> Make sure they will take the coupon first,then print it here. http://www.pepboys.com/sale_specials/coupons/tires_2_10off_4_20off_jan14_cp


Can't apply the coupon online. Gonna have to take it down there


----------



## DanaDane

just ordered 5 sets uffin: thanks lowrider19


----------



## IMPALA863

That means all the "hustlers" that new where to buy pallets of them and resell them are gunna have to lower there prices or keep them :drama:


----------



## Royal Legacy

Great news!!


----------



## 898949

Anyone ever used this brand before,if so how well did the whitewall hold up as far as turning brown like the milestars suffer from?


----------



## Lowrider19

IMPALA863 said:


> That means all the "hustlers" that new where to buy pallets of them and resell them are gunna have to lower there prices or keep them :drama:


 If people all across the US buy these,Pep-Boys will keep them in stock at all times,meaning anyone is able to get tires cheap. That's a good thing for everyone.....now you can smoke those 13's......then go buy 2 more.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

They need to make 175/70/14's again


----------



## BIGTEX325

:thumbsup: orderd on line pick up in store tomorrow


----------



## Royal Legacy

Sucks these tires ain't available in Florida yet..called several stores they all said unavailable to them


----------



## IMPALA863

Royal Legacy said:


> Sucks these tires ain't available in Florida yet..called several stores they all said unavailable to them


I got the hookup :x: store down the road has 13 in stock, they gunna be sold out later :biggrin:


----------



## Heath V

To me they look better than Milestars. Let's hope they keep making them.


----------



## White-n-Blk S10

Now travelstar needs to pick up the 175-70-14 ww lol


----------



## Royal Legacy

IMPALA863 said:


> I got the hookup :x: store down the road has 13 in stock, they gunna be sold out later :biggrin:


Fuck it travelstar cartel from tx to Fl lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I'm gonna scoop up some this week ! I feel for they hoarders who bought up all the tires only to have them sit and dry rot! :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider19

These are available at EVERY Pep Boys in the US.....they order them from the warehouse. http://www.pepboys.com/tires/details/Travelstar/UN106/947048/00185/ $143.96 plus tax for a set of 4 if they won't honor the coupon.


----------



## Heath V

That is cheap!!


----------



## Mr Minnesota

Warehouse is out of stock.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

dang hopefully they do keep making and selling these i need to get me a set


----------



## Lowrider19

I guess spreading the word worked....the warehouse is already out. Either that,or hoarders are buying them up to sell at $60 a piece.


----------



## Duez

Lowrider19 said:


> I guess spreading the word worked....the warehouse is already out. Either that,or hoarders are buying them up to sell at $60 a piece.


Hopefully they do. Soon as they discontinue these were gonna need those hoarders.


----------



## loster87

Bought me a few sets


----------



## Heath V

Here's hoping they don't discontinue them.


----------



## Impressive '97

IMPALA863 said:


> I got the hookup :x: store down the road has 13 in stock, they gunna be sold out later :biggrin:


Good thing this hookup includes hooking up ur boi in the 352! :thumbsup:


----------



## CCC925

This store has 4 left


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

Went to my local pepboys and grabbed a set. Coupon only valid if they install (they won't do wires) and you buy the road hazard. :thumbsdown:


----------



## aguilera620

Anybody try ordering online and not have to pick up in store? As in get it shipped to ur house?


----------



## Lowrider19

They just told me on the 1-800 # that since it doesn't give me an option to pick up in store,that I would have to go into the store or call and make sure they can get them in......There are more than a few distribution centers,I have over 10 Pep Boys within a 20 mile radius.


----------



## CadillacTom

I called today and the Travelstars are in the warehouse...3-5 days to the store.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Got me some!


----------



## blazer78

Got me some coming to tha 504


----------



## OGUSO805

84euroclipbrougham said:


> Went to my local pepboys and grabbed a set. Coupon only valid if they install (they won't do wires) and you buy the road hazard. :thumbsdown:


GOT MINE ORDERED...TRYED THE COUPON TO...CAN'T USE IT EITHER  THEY HAD TO ORDER THEM OUT OF THE LA WAREHOUSE....THEY HAD A BUNCH OF THE MILESTARS...UGLY ASS SKINNY WHITE WALL!.....THX FOR THE INFO Lowrider19


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

sucks theres no pepboys near me.. Lowrider19 you willing to ship?


----------



## lone star

155 w tax. carryout.


----------



## johnnie65

The stores here don't have them, but can have same day or next day, depends on time u order.


----------



## spook

I looked at their website and don't see them,, what do I need to look into? part #


----------



## Lowrider19

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Got me some!


:thumbsup:



blazer78 said:


> Got me some coming to tha 504


Sup Trevor!:thumbsup:



OGUSO805 said:


> GOT MINE ORDERED...TRYED THE COUPON TO...CAN'T USE IT EITHER  THEY HAD TO ORDER THEM OUT OF THE LA WAREHOUSE....THEY HAD A BUNCH OF THE MILESTARS...UGLY ASS SKINNY WHITE WALL!.....THX FOR THE INFO Lowrider19


Welcome!



BrownAzt3ka said:


> sucks theres no pepboys near me.. Lowrider19 you willing to ship?


To Iowa? How far is the nearest one to you? 



spook said:


> I looked at their website and don't see them,, what do I need to look into? part #


 http://www.pepboys.com/tires/details/Travelstar/UN106/947048/00185/


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

coupon says "INSTALLED" or "WITH INSTALLATION"


will the store still accept since they wont/cant mount these on wires ?


----------



## Lowrider19

Apparently not,but you can always walk in with your wheels and your coupon,and argue the point since they probably aren't allowed to mount them.


----------



## dirty_duece

It also says with road hazzard


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

The rep asked what I was putting them on... Pretty much voided the road hazard any ways he said. Not really tripping on the coupon. The tires look good and the price is ok at $160ish carried out


----------



## Lowrider19

It would be nice if someone could talk them into taking it and get a set for $115.00+taxes.....$145 is still cheap as hell.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

I wonder how "out" they are of them now. Between the riders and hoarders scooping them up. The local wherehouse only had 8 total. Some other fool bought a set online before I showed up.


----------



## big C

Lowrider19 pepboys ought to cut you a check hell no telling how many sets of tires they have sold from your advertising


----------



## Lowrider19

The tire shops that have seen my post and bought them all up to sell @ $50+ should cut me the check! I posted intending to help people,and supposedly 1 day later,most of the warehouses are out? Somebody put in some large orders,i'm sure.


----------



## blazer78

What up bro (lowrider19) just gettin some new tires for the monte world of wheels is coming up in feb. 
Have a happy new year gonna get wit you bout the 64 real soon hit me up if you wanna go to the show


----------



## divine69impala

I think its great that you you shared this info. A true rider always is willing to share information and advice.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

divine69impala said:


> I think its great that you you shared this info. A true rider always is willing to share information and advice.


X2 no secret menu bullshit


----------



## Duez

We've known about these for weeks. Just sayin.


----------



## Lowrider19

Well no one else bothered to share the info.......


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Lowrider19 said:


> Well no one else bothered to share the info.......


 I didn't know thanks for sharing homie! Much appreciated


----------



## Lowrider19

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I didn't know thanks for sharing homie! Much appreciated


:thumbsup:


----------



## divine69impala

Lord Duez said:


> We've known about these for weeks. Just sayin.


Its not like you posted the information, just sayin


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

Is there no honor amoungst riders? I just bought six more thank your Mr 19:thumbsup:


----------



## CCC925

Can't wait to change them over they haven't 
Turned brown either !!


----------



## Lowrider19

CCC925 said:


> Can't wait to change them over they haven't
> Turned brown either !!


 Nice! The one thing I don't like about them is the little "fins" around the name. You can never get all the brown out of them,unless you scrub the shit out of them! Smooth sided tires just wipe right off.


----------



## Duez

Lowrider19 said:


> Well no one else bothered to share the info.......


 I was gonna wait until taxes and then buy them all and sell them for $50/each.


----------



## Lowrider19

Sorry I foiled your plan to make a "meeeellion dollars". LMAO


----------



## maximus63

Good looking out Lowrider19 !!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

http://www.ebay.com/itm/155-80-13-Tires-Reynolds-RTX-standard-load-New-/181254722355?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Tires&hash=item2a339f9333&vxp=mtr

seen these tires


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Lowrider19

Those look like mud tires. Never heard of Reynolds tires,though.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Lowrider19 said:


> Those look like mud tires. Never heard of Reynolds tires,though.


Yah those travel tires look like off road use only


----------



## KLIQUE64

CCC925 said:


> Can't wait to change them over they haven't
> Turned brown either !!




I use S.O.S pads to clean my white walls they wont turn brown


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Can't find them online anymore and they are showing up on craigslist for $250 a set.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/4210636895.html


----------



## CCC925

KLIQUE64 said:


> I use S.O.S pads to clean my white walls they wont turn brown


Did that, also used thinner , bleach white , sand paper , 
But it still comes back I'm done with them , thanks though


----------



## Lowrider19

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pts/4210636895.html


That's exactly why I posted this,people trying to get rich off tires. $250 for a set of $150 tires.


----------



## blazer78

Got mine today and ordered another set be here sat 
Not tryin to hoard but dont know how long they will sell them so better safe than sorry .....oh walked in with 15 other members the guy almost shit himself when we all placed our order said he would stock them as long as he could get them lol


----------



## Heath V

CCC925 said:


> Did that, also used thinner , bleach white , sand paper ,
> But it still comes back I'm done with them , thanks though


Yea I've used all of the stuff too and the Milestars just will not stay clean.


----------



## blazer78

They look nice and they are skinny


----------



## Heath V

I wonder how they look side by side next to mounted Uniroyals.


----------



## 898949

So whats the verdict on the whitewalls? Are they staying white after riding on them an cleaning them?


----------



## Lowrider19

Individuals CC Houston and Dallas have both bought out the supplies in those cities...LOL


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

got my set ordered. in store now waiting for me to get them n take em home :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

think i may have to get a couple more just to be safe......................... or to look out for the homies :thumbsup:


----------



## blazer78

How bout in mobile I can pick up there ..lol


----------



## blazer78

Down South Rollers. cleaned out our supply too


----------



## Heath V

Crazy, these things are selling fast!


----------



## Lowrider19

blazer78 said:


> How bout in mobile I can pick up there ..lol


 They are out in store,I haven't checked to see if they can get them.....we have 15 Pep Boys now since they bought out Big 10 Tires.......we might have our own warehouse here.


----------



## Lowrider19

4 in Bossier City,LA 4 in Little Rock,AR 4 in Pasadena,6 in North Loop,TX 6 in Copperfield,TX 4 in Louisville,KY 4 in Springfield MI,4 in Waco,TX 4 Clarksville,Indiana stores.....15 in LA warehouse,12 in NY warehouse.....that is all that are left in the US....LOL


----------



## lone star

16 in the houston area.....got me a set. =)


----------



## Lowrider19

:thumbsup:


----------



## Foolish affection

Just bought out little rocks


----------



## 1984cutlass

:thumbsup::run:


----------



## loster87

Indianapolis had a few sets


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

Only had my 1 set in San Jose store,

The guy brought out milestars first. I told home no way, wrong ones buddy


These r nice looking tires


----------



## johnnie65

Lol, down south rollerz. I bet that guy shitted himself. Met a few of these guys, koo ass peeps.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

any pics of them mounted and on car


----------



## *83coupe*

84euroclipbrougham said:


> They need to make 175/70/14's again


No they don't 14s fucking suck its 13s or nothing at all


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

*83coupe* said:


> No they don't 14s fucking suck its 13s or nothing at all


Haters gonna hate


----------



## *83coupe*

13s look better homie


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

I own both, I drive a lifted Cadillac in the rain at freeway speeds on 14's. I cruise all summer on 13's.


----------



## *83coupe*

good 4 you homie im so sorry u wasted your money on those 14s though


----------



## big C

*83coupe* said:


> 13s look better homie


It depends homie some cars just won't take 13s.


----------



## Duez

*83coupe* said:


> 13s look better homie


That's dumb. Cars are different sizes.


----------



## baggedout81

Great....ANOTHER topic turned into the dumbass debate AGAIN over 13s or 14s.


----------



## TYTE9D

Lol... To each his own.. I only roll 13's but 14's get the job done... Long as they are spokes.. Now lets see pics of these Travelstars mounted!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

TYTE9D said:


> Lol... To each his own.. I only roll 13's but 14's get the job done... Long as they are spokes.. Now lets see pics of these Travelstars mounted!


x2


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

MOUNTED PIC COURTESY OF 6IX5IVEIMP...


----------



## Gus D

This was a great way to start off the year! I've needed to replace my Marshalls for a while now... Thanks for the heads up! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TRUNKWORKS said:


> MOUNTED PIC COURTESY OF 6IX5IVEIMP...


:yes:


----------



## Heath V

Nice. I want to see more pictures!


----------



## Lowrider19




----------



## El Greengo

none in Indiana


----------



## Heath V

El Greengo said:


> none in Indiana


Check craigslist, high mark up and all..


----------



## 8t4mc

Good news to hear.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Lowrider19 said:


> View attachment 1001858
> View attachment 1001866


any pics of them on car with white wall cleaned up


----------



## Gabe61

Just ordered 12 going to have to drive 2 hrs. To pick them up have to do what u have to do sometimes!


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

I think there all out. Seems like I can't web order anymore


----------



## Heath V

Maybe just out of stock for now?


----------



## lone star

Picked up my set today. They look good for the price. They told me the warehouse in mesquite tx has 46 tires.....


----------



## Lowrider19

They must have restocked,or are restocking different warehouses. When I had the girl check 2 or 3 days ago,they said LA had 12 tires left and NY had 17 left. Hopefully everyone can get a set that wants them,and they are regularly restocking. I had no idea they would sell this fast.....but it's good because they'll continue to restock them if it's a good seller.


----------



## big C

Lowrider19 said:


> They must have restocked,or are restocking different warehouses. When I had the girl check 2 or 3 days ago,they said LA had 12 tires left and NY had 17 left. Hopefully everyone can get a set that wants them,and they are regularly restocking. I had no idea they would sell this fast.....but it's good because they'll continue to restock them if it's a good seller.


I am really suprised one of the cheap korean tire manufatures have not caught on yet and started mass production


----------



## dj short dog

No need to worry. Travelstars UN106's is a new line of tire that came out late 2013. They will continue to restock. Nice looking tire and cost is low since they are made in China plus they are rated to handle a little more weight than other radials in the same size. Great deal over all. Maybe this will get more cars on the streets.:thumbsup:


----------



## Heath V

big C said:


> I am really suprised one of the cheap korean tire manufatures have not caught on yet and started mass production


No shit! There is money to be made!


----------



## Heath V

dj short dog said:


> No need to worry. Travelstars UN106's is a new line of tire that came out late 2013. They will continue to restock. Nice looking tire and cost is low since they are made in China plus they are rated to handle a little more weight than other radials in the same size. Great deal over all. Maybe this will get more cars in the streets.


Good to know! :thumbsup:


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

nice looking tire


----------



## dirty_duece

Got me some of these they look good cant wait to mount them


----------



## Gabe61

dirty_duece said:


> Got me some of these they look good cant wait to mount them


We're did u get them from


----------



## dirty_duece

Gabe61 said:


> We're did u get them from


San Antonio pep boys but they were out they had too shippin them in from corpus dallas was sold out too


----------



## Gabe61

Did they ship them to u I bought some they said they can't ship so I have to go pick them up


----------



## dj short dog

Just have your Pep Boys rep order them from Unicorn tire distributors in Memphis Tn.
4660 Distriplex Dr. West
Memphis, TN 38118, USA



They are the ones bringing this tire to the US market. I believe they are currently working on getting more companies to sell their products so hopefully we'll be able to get them from more than one vendor....WalMart,Discount Tires, etc.
:h5:


----------



## dirty_duece

Gabe61 said:


> Did they ship them to u I bought some they said they can't ship so I have to go pick them up


Naw I had too pick up at the store


----------



## SJDEUCE

GOT FOUR MORE ON ORDER


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Here its $168 out the door including sales tax and Illinois tire user fee on each tire.


----------



## Lowrider19

You have to pay to use tires? Damn,that's cold.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Lowrider19 said:


> You have to pay to use tires? Damn,that's cold.


Yup, $2.50 per tire when purchased retail. Another $3 per tire "disposal fee" if you're having them installed.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

any pics of how they look mounted on a car


----------



## blazer78

My local pep boys put these in store stock 
now so dont have to wait for ordering just go and buy
when needed ..thank God now I can 3 wheel again lol


----------



## 53BOMBA

blazer78 said:


> My local pep boys put these in store stock
> now so dont have to wait for ordering just go and buy
> when needed ..thank God now I can 3 wheel again lol


lol man this is music to my ears


----------



## Lowrider19

They went up to $37.99.....probably because they ran out nationwide...LOL I've heard other stores started stocking them too.


----------



## 925rider

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/4278597904.html


----------



## 53BOMBA

925rider said:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/4278597904.html


LOL :roflmao:


----------



## 53BOMBA

Lowrider19 said:


> They went up to $37.99.....probably because they ran out nationwide...LOL I've heard other stores started stocking them too.


i saw that... its all good ..them tires look hella good gonna pick me up a set tomorrow and one of my boys ordered two sets just now


----------



## 898949

So whats up any pics of them mounted yet on someones ride an are the whitewalls stayin white an not brown like milestars??


----------



## TYTE9D

Price on milestars dropped it looks like..


----------



## Llerenas1960s

~87Limited~ said:


> So whats up any pics of them mounted yet on someones ride an are the whitewalls stayin white an not brown like milestars??


x2 been waiting for that shit


----------



## lone star

925rider said:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/4278597904.html


Thats why lowriders are dying. Bc ppk try to extort their own people. I understand making a few bux. But asking double retail uh


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

925rider said:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/4278597904.html


:roflmao:and we get mad at choker for ripping off lowriders


----------



## Duez

lone star said:


> Thats why lowriders are dying. Bc ppk try to extort their own people. I understand making a few bux. But asking double retail uh


He's just buying and selling. When you get a Big Mac, it only cost McDonalds 12 cents to purchase, but they sell it to you for over 2 bucks. Next year people will gladly pay that price for these tires.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Duez said:


> He's just buying and selling. When you get a Big Mac, it only cost McDonalds 12 cents to purchase, but they sell it to you for over 2 bucks. Next year people will gladly pay that price for these tires.


Not if they stay in market for these prices shit fuck fools trying to rippoff lowrider homies


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

EL ESE 67 said:


> Not if they stay in market for these prices shit fuck fools trying to rippoff lowrider homies


I learned from a very young age never to hate on a another mans hustle. With that said, if someone is willing to pay that crazy price it's there own fault. Or the homies never told them the deal.


----------



## Lowrider19

And that's why i'm trying to spread the word......if people know they can get these anywhere at any time for cheap,all 13" ww prices should come down somewhat to compete. The hoarders can sit on their stash until they dry-rot.


----------



## TYTE9D

Lowrider19 said:


> And that's why i'm trying to spread the word......if people know they can get these anywhere at any time for cheap,all 13" ww prices should come down somewhat to compete. The hoarders can sit on their stash until they dry-rot.


Good stuff homie.. Thanks again for sharing this info.. Got me a set, now i need to get them mounted.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

84euroclipbrougham said:


> I learned from a very young age never to hate on a another mans hustle. With that said, if someone is willing to pay that crazy price it's there own fault. Or the homies never told them the deal.


Yea I understand homie pero this is wy lowriding is the way it is now days vatos like that were talkin lowriders watchin out for the lowriding community if you a lowrider your familia to me any ways thats how i see it not to many of us out there anymore


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Lowrider19 said:


> And that's why i'm trying to spread the word......if people know they can get these anywhere at any time for cheap,all 13" ww prices should come down somewhat to compete. The hoarders can sit on their stash until they dry-rot.


Simon thats right bro n thanks for that homie fools were trying to sale this for double the price on craigs here to


----------



## Llerenas1960s

We as Lowriders should help each other out not cut eachothers throats :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider19

Anyone who has a set cleaned and mounted,please post a pic.....The original pics were a set that went on an Astro van,i'll look on FB and see if he has them cleaned and new pics yet.


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

good looking out on the info!


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

need a set badly


----------



## Duez

Saw this on facebook.


----------



## Duez




----------



## Llerenas1960s

Damn they look good


----------



## Lowrider19

I saw that pic too,didn't pay attention to the tires,I was checking out the chrome! Damn,they look clean....no mud tires there!


----------



## Duez

Yeah thats an awesome setup. Sucks that theres no rack mounts. Gonna have to grind the paint.


----------



## 81monte505

Ordered mine on Sunday and picked them up today look real good and my local pep boys said that there gonna keep plenty in stock  finally get to extend my uppers more haha


----------



## johnnie65

Picked up set today and ordered more.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Anybody have blems on the white wall?

I orderd 6 and every one of them have a black spot or some kind of blem on the white wall

I tried a sos pad ,bleach white with a plastic brush the black spot just got bigger.

l ordered 6 more when l picked these up and they called today and told me they were in

They said to bring the bad ones in so they can look at them.














It looks like l will be paying 600 for some New Premium Sportways it's only 400 more way worth it to for the way nicer look but you have to sacrifice the radial ride on well.


----------



## Heath V

EL ESE 67 said:


> Yea I understand homie pero this is wy lowriding is the way it is now days vatos like that were talkin lowriders watchin out for the lowriding community if you a lowrider your familia to me any ways thats how i see it not to many of us out there anymore


:thumbsup:


----------



## maximus63

I placed my order and picking up tomorrow !!


----------



## Big Hollywood

Lowrider 19 good looking out man


----------



## Lowrider19

Big Hollywood said:


> Lowrider 19 good looking out man


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Anybody have blems on the white wall?
> 
> I orderd 6 and every one of them have a black spot or some kind of blem on the white wall
> 
> I tried a sos pad ,bleach white with a plastic brush the black spot just got bigger.
> 
> l ordered 6 more when l picked these up and they called today and told me they were in
> 
> They said to bring the bad ones in so they can look at them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like l will be paying 600 for some New Premium Sportways it's only 400 more way worth it to for the way nicer look but you have to sacrifice the radial ride on well.


Looks very small,but it could have just been a bad batch.


----------



## Duez

They just painted whitewalls on their old tires.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I bought a set just to see them in person and possibly get rid of some extra fr380's and hercs I was holding for myself. Imo, the travel stars look too rounded and I really don't care for them. All 4 I got had the small blems as well. Good budget tire for some used chinas though.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup: cant wait to get mines


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

I didn't take a pic of the one that got bigger when I scrubbed It


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup: cant wait to get mines


That car is gonna be SUPER TIGHT


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I bought a set just to see them in person and possibly get rid of some extra fr380's and hercs I was holding for myself. Imo, the travel stars look too rounded and I really don't care for them. All 4 I got had the small blems as well. Good budget tire for some used chinas though.


What kind of blems did yours have?


----------



## 1SIKMAG

Ordered mine today. Said they'd be here Thursday.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> What kind of blems did yours have?


Black spot on the white.wall

went back to check the other 6 l ordered and they were worse l


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Im gonna order a set and see what happens after they get shaved


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Wicked Wayz said:


> Im gonna order a set and see what happens after they get shaved


post a pic i would like to see them buffed


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Heath V said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## (801)WHEELS




----------



## MOSTHATED CC

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Anybody have blems on the white wall?
> 
> I orderd 6 and every one of them have a black spot or some kind of blem on the white wall
> 
> I tried a sos pad ,bleach white with a plastic brush the black spot just got bigger.
> 
> l ordered 6 more when l picked these up and they called today and told me they were in
> 
> They said to bring the bad ones in so they can look at them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like l will be paying 600 for some New Premium Sportways it's only 400 more way worth it to for the way nicer look but you have to sacrifice the radial ride on well.


That seems really small to complain about


----------



## Big Hollywood

Yeah man I'm not worried about small blemishes - the price is right and I'm going to be driving on these.


----------



## 1SIKMAG

I don't have to pay until I pick them up so I'll inspect mine before I pay lol.


----------



## 898949

So it seems they all are getting these blems an whitewall could fade away with time from scrubbing??


----------



## Lowrider19

Big Hollywood said:


> Yeah man I'm not worried about small blemishes - the price is right and I'm going to be driving on these.
> View attachment 1016745


They'll look good on your new wheels,homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## aztecgold63

Thats no blemishes thats just a birthmark of a new tire


----------



## "Bluesuasive68"

How the white walls holding up?


----------



## johnnie65

They not bad for the price. Overall they are better than the milestars.


----------



## Lowrider19

The HookupWireWheels had these listed for $240 a set.....:roflmao::angry:


----------



## CCC925

"Bluesuasive68" said:


> How the white walls holding up?


Staying White but not mounted yet 
To lazy


----------



## Big Hollywood

Lowrider19 said:


> They'll look good on your new wheels,homie!:thumbsup:
> View attachment 1017073


 Thanks boss :thumbsup:


----------



## 71_thunder_CHICKEN

Can anyone give me info on price and shipping to 83706


----------



## 71_thunder_CHICKEN

Pm info plz


----------



## Lowrider19

Read the 1st page.....order them and go pick them up.


----------



## 209impala

Just reserved me a set of 5 at one of my local Pep Boys Gonna go pick em up in a few hours after work. Not bad for 5 tires @ $214:thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blazer78

Pep boys jacking up the price 35.99 now there 38.99
Supply and demand I guess gonna bring in my receipt
From 2 weeks ago and ask them whats up


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

Funny story, I reserved a set online( I made a user login/password). I reserved them at the store they suggested. They stated they'd be ready for pickup on Saturday. I got a phone call on Friday saying they were ready for pickup now. I told them I'd be in on Saturday, they said no problem just make sure you bring in your online order confirmation.I got there at about 1pm and handed them the email print out. They said "oh you just picked these up an hour ago. There gone". I was like WTF? . They said yeah you were just here, you gave your name and everything. I was like no I'm sure I haven't been here today seeing as this store is hella far from my house. I reordered a new set and as was driving home I received my "warranty info" on the tires I didn't even buy. Us lowriders are skanless.


----------



## plague

84euroclipbrougham said:


> Funny story, I reserved a set online( I made a user login/password). I reserved them at the store they suggested. They stated they'd be ready for pickup on Saturday. I got a phone call on Friday saying they were ready for pickup now. I told them I'd be in on Saturday, they said no problem just make sure you bring in your online order confirmation.I got there at about 1pm and handed them the email print out. They said "oh you just picked these up an hour ago. There gone". I was like WTF? . They said yeah you were just here, you gave your name and
> everything. I was like no I'm sure I haven't been here today seeing as this
> store is hella far from my house. I reordered a new set and as was driving
> home I received my "warranty info" on the tires I didn't even buy. Us
> lowriders are skanless.


That's crazy for tires, well least you didn't buy them and have them hold them


----------



## 209impala

209impala said:


> Just reserved me a set of 5 at one of my local Pep Boys Gonna go pick em up in a few hours after work. Not bad for 5 tires @ $214:thumbsup:


Well I just got fucked over on these tires!!! Luckily I called before I went down there and they said they sold my tires! I was like WTF. They sold em to the indian dude across the street for his tire shop who's already gauging the price on Milestars so now he gets these at cost and rapes the lowrider again! Unfucking real, Fuck Pepboys !! I'm sure glad I didn't sell one of my sets of Marshalls like was going to.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

I read all the yelp reviews on pepboys and


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

209impala said:


> Well I just got fucked over on these tires!!! Luckily I called before I went down there and they said they sold my tires! I was like WTF. They sold em to the indian dude across the street for his tire shop who's already gauging the price on Milestars so now he gets these at cost and rapes the lowrider again! Unfucking real, Fuck Pepboys !! I'm sure glad I didn't sell one of my sets of Marshalls like was going to.


Marshalls are the shit:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala

Yeah Fuck them!! I wont be buying shit from them anytime soon. I got my 2 sets of Marshalls so I should be cool for a while


----------



## Detour64

jason good looking out...just put in order at store in pensacola....there having to have them shipped from Cali....


----------



## Lowrider19

Detour64 said:


> jason good looking out...just put in order at store in pensacola....there having to have them shipped from Cali....


Cool James! Trying to keep shit affordable,but these tire dealers are buying them up to make a profit.....I hope they can't sell them because anyone can pick them up from any store in the US.....:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider

84euroclipbrougham said:


> Funny story, I reserved a set online( I made a user login/password). I reserved them at the store they suggested. They stated they'd be ready for pickup on Saturday. I got a phone call on Friday saying they were ready for pickup now. I told them I'd be in on Saturday, they said no problem just make sure you bring in your online order confirmation.I got there at about 1pm and handed them the email print out. They said "oh you just picked these up an hour ago. There gone". I was like WTF? . They said yeah you were just here, you gave your name and everything. I was like no I'm sure I haven't been here today seeing as this store is hella far from my house. I reordered a new set and as was driving home I received my "warranty info" on the tires I didn't even buy. Us lowriders are skanless.



I got that set over here if you want them for $300...If you not going to buy them can you forward over my warranty info















naw..just playin..thats skanless tho


----------



## SJDEUCE

blazer78 said:


> Pep boys jacking up the price 35.99 now there 38.99
> Supply and demand I guess gonna bring in my receipt
> From 2 weeks ago and ask them whats up


UMMM THATS ONLYS $3.00 DIFFANCE, MOSTLY PEOPLE THAT OWN LOWRIDERS ARE CHEAP, I SAID MOSTLY...


----------



## Duez

SJDEUCE said:


> UMMM THATS ONLYS $3.00 DIFFANCE, MOSTLY PEOPLE THAT OWN LOWRIDERS ARE CHEAP, I SAID MOSTLY...


Puts them out of my range.


----------



## 925rider

84euroclipbrougham said:


> Funny story, I reserved a set online( I made a user login/password). I reserved them at the store they suggested. They stated they'd be ready for pickup on Saturday. I got a phone call on Friday saying they were ready for pickup now. I told them I'd be in on Saturday, they said no problem just make sure you bring in your online order confirmation.I got there at about 1pm and handed them the email print out. They said "oh you just picked these up an hour ago. There gone". I was like WTF? . They said yeah you were just here, you gave your name and everything. I was like no I'm sure I haven't been here today seeing as this store is hella far from my house. I reordered a new set and as was driving home I received my "warranty info" on the tires I didn't even buy. Us lowriders are skanless.




Same thing happen to another homie.. probably same PH location.. he ordered two sets and went in and someone bought them already and they said no more were available in any wharehouses


----------



## Lowrider19

I called my store 5 minutes ago,they had 10 showing in stock,only 4 were found.....somebody took off with 6 of them...LOL


----------



## 209impala

209impala said:


> Well I just got fucked over on these tires!!! Luckily I called before I went down there and they said they sold my tires! I was like WTF. They sold em to the indian dude across the street for his tire shop who's already gauging the price on Milestars so now he gets these at cost and rapes the lowrider again! Unfucking real, Fuck Pepboys !! I'm sure glad I didn't sell one of my sets of Marshalls like was going to.


I just found out that dude that ended up with my tires is selling em at his tire shop for $78 a tire!!! He probably paid less than the $35 price he got for. Ad now their saying hey cant get them anymore... FUCK PEPBOYS


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

"Thanks for calling the boys. This is douche. How may I help you?"


----------



## lone star

Finally got to looking at mine and 3 out of the 4 have noticeablr blems ob the whitewalls. Little disappointed. Im gona return them. I didnt look at them when i got them bc is it was like 29 degrees that day.


----------



## Lowrider19

They can all get them,if they say they can't,they're lying. My store was going to order them from the NY warehouse today.


----------



## Lowrider19

lone star said:


> Finally got to looking at mine and 3 out of the 4 have noticeablr blems ob the whitewalls. Little disappointed. Im gona return them. I didnt look at them when i got them bc is it was like 29 degrees that day.


 Pics?


----------



## blazer78

Im not complaining just wanted to know why.... guy said it was intro sale price im good with that .not being cheap just not gonna spend extra just because ya know ...


----------



## QUEEZY

So are yall liking these tires or think the new milestar 775 is better


----------



## johnnie65

Picked up my other set, tried to order more but all out everywhere.


----------



## QUEEZY

Man no one has em in phx either guess the new milestar is gonna have to do


----------



## Lowrider19

Your local store can order them......i've seen one set of the Milestars have brown spots,but the rest i've seen are doing fine.


----------



## 1SIKMAG

Went to pick mine up today. Out of 4, 3 had the black blem spots on the whitewall. Its was about the size of a dime. 
I was going to take the one good one but they checked & the 3 closest warehouses are out. Urggggg!


----------



## thestrongsurvive

QUEEZY said:


> Man no one has em in phx either guess the new milestar is gonna have to do


Oh yes they do.:yessad: I got mine from PEP BOYS ON Van Buren and 27th ave they had 4 sets when I got mine.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

they aint making them anymore or stocking whitewalls:nosad:


----------



## 41bowtie

I went ready to buy three sets and was told only
One set available in the Chicago land area.


----------



## Lowrider19

My store has them in stock.


----------



## CCC925

Lowrider19 said:


> My store has them in stock.


My store has 9 of them still


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

925rider said:


> Same thing happen to another homie.. probably same PH location.. he ordered two sets and went in and someone bought them already and they said no more were available in any wharehouses


Not PH. Bought my first set there. This happened in sac


----------



## 41bowtie

Location?


----------



## Lowrider19

41bowtie said:


> Location?


Any Pep Boys can order them,so buy the one set,and order the other 2 sets.....all they have to do is order them in from any of the many warehouses they have. All you have to do is tell them you want 8 more,and they'll get them.


----------



## johnnie65

Has anyone found a solution for the blems (black spots) for the white walls?


----------



## 1SIKMAG

johnnie65 said:


> Has anyone found a solution for the blems (black spots) for the white walls?


I asked them & they mentioned a white tire marker. Said its like paint or something. Sounded like bullshit so I'd buy the tires. I was like nahh... lol


----------



## johnnie65

I know back in the days on shaved/buffed ww I used to to use white show polish to help with the yellowish and brownish discoloration.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

Yeah especially when they used to shave too deep past the white. They used a white paint pen to touch it up. You could prolly find one in the model paint section at the store.


----------



## lone star

Im gona return them shits today. Garbage.


----------



## 1SIKMAG

Hopefully they'll fix it. I liked the pattern.


----------



## Lowrider19

Is it a spot of black rubber in the white rubber? The one pic I saw looked very small and barely noticeable.......I understand these aren't show tires,but for $150 a set,i'd put up with a little spot.


----------



## lone star

Lowrider19 said:


> Is it a spot of black rubber in the white rubber? The one pic I saw looked very small and barely noticeable.......I understand these aren't show tires,but for $150 a set,i'd put up with a little spot.


The white walls are uneven and oncomplete. I dodnt even thibk to look at them when i bought them. Ill take pics before i return them


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

Got the milestars but no 20% off are the travestars a better tire


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

lone star said:


> The white walls are uneven and oncomplete. I dodnt even thibk to look at them when i bought them. Ill take pics before i return them


X2. On one I received the whitewall looks like it was a white strip that was pressed onto the tire and wasn't quite long enough so you could see where the whitewall stopped and black wall was under it.


----------



## Lowrider19

Why do the whitewalls already look like worn down erasers?


----------



## Heath V

Good question, I'm assuming because its a budget tire. I'm going to stick with Uniroyals for now. 240 a set but its worth it.


----------



## lone star

Pepboys is worse than autozone. They dont understand what a blem is. They called them trailer tires . They rang it up as a work order and said they couldnt refund labor. I said well yall need to figure something out. 45 mins later i got my money back but didnt get my time back. Junk tires. Dont waste your time and money


----------



## johnnie65

It's actually $172 carry out. Have CA tax, Tire tax. They are a nice looking tire, out of 12 tires only 5 have spots. So actually can't complain too much. They are a better tire than milestars.


----------



## Wicked Wayz

I tried to order a set but no luck. I want to buff a set. Maybe ill end up with those^. I think a buff would somewhat fix them what u think lonestar?


----------



## Lowrider19

lone star,your tires were definately blems. Maybe eventually stores would have enough where you could physically pick through the tires and find a set of 4 good ones. I don't like the eraser-like whitewall,I like mine slick,so they wipe off with bleach-white and soap,easy. I don't like having to scrub them. Your pic #1 says it all.....Made in China.


----------



## lone star

johnnie65 said:


> It's actually $172 carry out. Have CA tax, Tire tax. They are a nice looking tire, out of 12 tires only 5 have spots. So actually can't complain too much. They are a better tire than milestars.


Thats a lil less than 50%. Thats stupid.poor quality control of.any. bit its your money


----------



## lone star

Wicked Wayz said:


> I tried to order a set but no luck. I want to buff a set. Maybe ill end up with those^. I think a buff would somewhat fix them what u think lonestar?


It might.....


----------



## lone star

Lowrider19 said:


> lone star,your tires were definately blems. Maybe eventually stores would have enough where you could physically pick through the tires and find a set of 4 good ones. I don't like the eraser-like whitewall,I like mine slick,so they wipe off with bleach-white and soap,easy. I don't like having to scrub them. Your pic #1 says it all.....Made in China.


They look at your stupid as soon as u mention the tire size and got.jokes about law mowers and go carts, rather spend my money with lowriders instead of pepboys


----------



## lone star

Sifting thru tires to find a decent set is lime spraying wd40 on wheels so they dont rust. You shouldnt have to do it period. But you guys can spend your cash on what u please, im just telling my experience


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Straight garbage huh??


----------



## lone star

Id burn em.but burnt rubber stanks


----------



## divine69impala

Does anybody even know if they hold up good with the weight of a heavy ass impala?


----------



## Duez

Wicked Wayz said:


> I tried to order a set but no luck. I want to buff a set. Maybe ill end up with those^. I think a buff would somewhat fix them what u think lonestar?


I doubt you could. The white wall looks glued on.


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass

:barf: fucking trash . Milestars are even way better than these


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lone star said:


> Id burn em.but burnt rubber stanks


lol..


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

So milestars are better


----------



## Heath V

Duez said:


> I doubt you could. The white wall looks glued on.


Lol at glued on white wall, that sucks!


----------



## 1SIKMAG

Ordered a set of Uniroyals today for 223.00 to my door.


----------



## bmack

1SIKMAG said:


> Ordered a set of Uniroyals today for 223.00 to my door.


what size did you order your tires?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

lone star said:


> They look at your stupid as soon as u mention the tire size and got.jokes about law mowers and go carts, rather spend my money with lowriders instead of pepboys


yeah had that a cple times locally myself. I agree with that statement. spend my money where people understand what we do and what we are looking for.


----------



## 1SIKMAG

bmack said:


> what size did you order your tires?


155/80/13


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

If you are thinking about buffing them out dont. 

There is no white under there it is a very thin white topping black underneth.If u scrub the black spots it just gets bigger.

My opion thease tires are the worst out there!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Damn and I was hoping these tires would be legit so we could get some more riders out.


----------



## ilopez805

Pep boys were I live are selling milestars 175 a set


----------



## BigVics58

1SIKMAG said:


> Ordered a set of Uniroyals today for 223.00 to my door.


from where?


----------



## aphustle

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Damn and I was hoping these tires would be legit so we could get some more riders out.


Man FUCK that..ppl don't b out like that no more..even if Cornell's came back at 19.99 mofos would still be in church complaining about Shyt.....


This tire set back keeps em fake lowriders at home..Fuck em.

Real riders get theys Shyt n keep on Rollin...so we got

5.20s are back on the market..

Uniroyals on online for koo price..

Or if you don't mind 4x4 look on ur rider then thers brownStars..mileSTARZ ..


----------



## aphustle

..

Or if u don't got much money well then get some travelstars n get ur roll on..go find out for yo self n see if the tires look good or not..cauz it looks like its a hit or miss type of deal...

But it is a cheap price..

But well...like the homie said ..hopefully more riders will come out n bend a corner or two.


----------



## 1SIKMAG

BigVics58 said:


> from where?


www.tirebuyer.com
Sign up for the newsletter & you'll get a 20.00 off coupon.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

aphustle said:


> Man FUCK that..ppl don't b out like that no more..even if Cornell's came back at 19.99 mofos would still be in church complaining about Shyt.....
> 
> 
> This tire set back keeps em fake lowriders at home..Fuck em.
> 
> Real riders get theys Shyt n keep on Rollin...so we got
> 
> 5.20s are back on the market..
> 
> Uniroyals on online for koo price..
> 
> Or if you don't mind 4x4 look on ur rider then thers brownStars..mileSTARZ ..





aphustle said:


> ..
> 
> Or if u don't got much money well then get some travelstars n get ur roll on..go find out for yo self n see if the tires look good or not..cauz it looks like its a hit or miss type of deal...
> 
> But it is a cheap price..
> 
> But well...like the homie said ..hopefully more riders will come out n bend a corner or two.



:h5: This is true big dogg, but you know how some of these people be "down" for it but won't put in the effort to get it done and come through and post up. If a major chain like pep boys where people could go and get some decent tires with no effort, it would be easy enough and people would be willing to pay $180 installed, and get back in the streets. . . I think the people are just mentally stuck with "oh yeah tires? no, they don't exist so I retired from cruising and just look at my car in the garage." :roflmao:

Oh well, sounds like a personal problem :dunno: uffin:


----------



## aphustle

..

Hahah yea..couldn't have said it better...sounds like a personal problem...

Come on ppl..get ur tires from where ever you can n kick off 20!4 with some traffic Shyt...

I'm wit it ..!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

aphustle said:


> ..
> 
> Hahah yea..couldn't have said it better...sounds like a personal problem...
> 
> Come on ppl..get ur tires from where ever you can n kick off 20!4 with some traffic Shyt...
> 
> I'm wit it ..!


:h5: yea big dogg the people out here still showing love and they don't care about tires had this one kid say "hey mom! Look lowrider!" and i gave the switch a few hits haha


----------



## cafeconlechedjs

Shiiit. Everybody's getting their hustle on. 
Pep boys has these tires cheap but I saw no 
Less than 20 different vendors selling them
For up to $600 / set @ the Pomona swap meet 
Last weekend.


----------



## Lowrider19

Damn,that's crazy....$150 tires for $600.


----------



## Mr Cucho

Damm homie for $600 might just buy some 520's !!


----------



## johnnie65

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Shiiit. Everybody's getting their hustle on.
> Pep boys has these tires cheap but I saw no
> Less than 20 different vendors selling them
> For up to $600 / set @ the Pomona swap meet
> Last weekend.



Seriously, $600. Come on. I really hope no on was that dumb to pay more than $300 for them.


----------



## Mr Cucho

johnnie65 said:


> Seriously, $600. Come on. I really hope no on was that dumb to pay more than $300 for them.


X2 !!!


----------



## uniques66

Went to PepBoys last Friday bought Qty10 155/80/R13 WW Travel Stars including sales tax & tire disposal fee $402.75 out the door. I Love PepBoys for bringing back a reasonable price Low Rider Tire. I'm happy with my tires, and that's all that counts!!


----------



## m_monster66

TTT


----------



## Caddieman 805

Wow I called our local pep boys and they said 175 for all 4 carry out and that's in ventura county ca


----------



## MR.P

cashmoneyspeed said:


> X2. On one I received the whitewall looks like it was a white strip that was pressed onto the tire and wasn't quite long enough so you could see where the whitewall stopped and black wall was under it.


Thought I read good news at the beginning of the tread about good cheap tires until I seen this.....another shit tire out in the market :banghead:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

MR.P said:


> Thought I read good news at the beginning of the tread about good cheap tires until I seen this.....another shit tire out in the market :banghead:


Yup, travelflaws are in the same boat with brownstars.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

^^^BwahahHahahahaha


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lmfao @ Travelflaw


----------



## MR.P

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Lmfao @ Travelflaw


x2 TravelCaca :roflmao:


----------



## caddydaddy505

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> :h5: yea big dogg the people out here still showing love and they don't care about tires had this one kid say "hey mom! Look lowrider!" and i gave the switch a few hits haha


This ur rivi homie


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MR.P said:


> x2 TravelCaca :roflmao:


Yup Travelblems...bajajajajaja


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

http://www.tirebuyer.com/products/tiresize?frontWidth=155&frontAspectRatio=80&frontDiameter=13 

Check these out ! Khumo and Uniroyals 155/80/13


----------



## 1SIKMAG

Midwest Ridaz said:


> http://www.tirebuyer.com/products/tiresize?frontWidth=155&frontAspectRatio=80&frontDiameter=13
> 
> Check these out ! Khumo and Uniroyals 155/80/13


The Kumho's are blackwalls. But thats where I ordered my Uniroyals. They were 223.00 to my door. Had them in 2 days.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Damn ,I thought I found something new...I was one of the first to find the Tigerpaws on TireBuyer.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

caddydaddy505 said:


> This ur rivi homie


Yea big dog thats the bucket. Stock everything except the wheels and just put in the suspension 2 weeks ago and had to roll through the city.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C

I have 3 sets for sale .. pep boys said they they won't be having them awhile again


----------



## IMPALA863

O really cause they have a shitload in my area :drama:


----------



## Lowrider19

Yep,they might run out locally,but they are constantly restocking the warehouses. If you're thinking of hoarding these tires for a profit....don't bother,these are available anywhere in the US.


----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C

Idk my boy that works at pep boys said there warehouse has only 100 tires and won't have any for awhile Idk ..I just sold them for $220 they came out $186 and some change...but shit if you have a lot in your area handle it because they couldn't get anymore shipped from other stores


----------



## maguilera63

Pepboys is out of them on the west coast. There are a couple here and there in pepboys stores. But I ordered some and everyone is telling me they are out. If you call Pep Boys, They say they have them. Ask them to go and check and they ALWAYS come back and say they are out and the inventory is wrong, or they just sold them. But I called the same Pepboys and talked to different people and they tell me different things. The funny thing is that there is a lot of people selling the travelstars on craigslist. I think people are taking them from pepboys and selling them.


----------



## 1SIKMAG

When I was at my Pep Boys & refused the blems they checked & the warehouses were empty.


----------



## Lowrider19

Tire shops and others are hoarding to sell them. I've seen 2 places today selling them....1 was a tire shop for $180 a set(not bad),and another guy was selling them for $250.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

:run:


----------



## johnnie65

$180 is almost what they go for out the door. It's about $172 out the door.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## uniques66

If all the rumors are true about Pep Boys running out of the 155/80r/13 Travel Star tires are true, Then that tells Pep-Boys they are on the right track and will increase there production of the tire, and in time the price will go down even more. Problem is, if you go to order the tires in my neck of the woods, it will only take 5 to 7 working days to get them from the LA Main Tire Warehouse. So I guess the "running out of tires on the west coast" was not entirely true. So much for even a lower price from Pep-Boys.


----------



## maguilera63

Pep Boys told me that they are out on the West Coast. But, They are the ones that told me lots of things that were not true. Please let me know if it really does take 5 to 7 days to get them from the LA main tire warehouse. They told me the same thing 3 weeks ago and Im still waiting. I even ordered them from 3 different Pepboys to see who would get them first.lol, Im in Arizona, so Im not that far from LA.


----------



## dj short dog

So other than the cosmetic blems on some of the white walls is there anyone already rolling on these that can share some feedback on their performance and/or other issues? So far from what I've read.......

pics mounted would be great!

cons: blems on some ww's, not usually in stock
pros: price, thread design, skinny look, availability (in production)


----------



## johnnie65

The few guys I know running them, haven't had any issues. Handling, tread wear, no bubbles, hopping ( but like in 30+")
But yes the blems with ww is really only major Down fall.


----------



## dj short dog

johnnie65 said:


> The few guys I know running them, haven't had any issues. Handling, tread wear, no bubbles, hopping ( but like in 30+")
> But yes the blems with ww is really only major Down fall.


Cool....good to hear. Seems like a good tire for the money. I'm sure stores only ordered limited quantities of this size to see if they would sell so after a while they should be able to keep them in stock at stores they request them the most and special order from stores that don't sell as many.


----------



## johnnie65

The white walls are painted on. Like a pinstripe. So in time, maybe from scrubbing with SOS pad or something the white might start coming off.


----------



## Lowrider19

dj short dog said:


> So other than the cosmetic blems on some of the white walls is there anyone already rolling on these that can share some feedback on their performance and/or other issues? So far from what I've read.......
> 
> pics mounted would be great!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

When we're buying tires with the #1 thing being the "look", its crazy to me to overlook the visual flaws these have. If they can't get the tire looking right, then I feel there are most likely other manufacturing processes they may have cut corners on. 

They are priced decent but I couldn't see putting these on anything but old chinas on a street car or black wall out on a trailer.


----------



## Straight 66

I ordered these at my local Pep Boys, dude said they were gonna transfer them from a nearby store that the computer showed had them in stock, got the run a round for two weeks and nothing, their inventory system sucks!!! Finally ordered Uniroyals from Tirebuyer paid more but got them to my door in 24 hrs.


----------



## slo

for the price its expected nicer quality tires are 3 times more. you want a nicer tire pay premium price.


----------



## (801)WHEELS




----------



## La Skzanoma

Good whites are embedded white rubber. These look like paint ons.


----------



## 1SIKMAG

If I'm not mistaken their actually listed as trailer tires in their system.


----------



## Duez

Anybody finding these still? California stores are saying there out.


----------



## Straight 66

There's a dude selling some on craigslist IE


----------



## Duez

Straight 66 said:


> There's a dude selling some on craigslist IE


I'm meeting up with him tomorrow. Pepboys said $158 out the door if they had them and this guy says $180 so that's worth it just so I don't have to wait.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

I know from experience pep boys is really good at giving bad information. Their yelp reviews speak for themselves. How is it that I can walk into a pepboys store and be told they can order them from Atlanta but on the phone be told their discontinued? :uh::twak:


----------



## Duez

Picked up a set from A-1 Hydraulics in Highland.  I got am email from Unicorn Tires saying the UN 106 is still in production but A-1 has another set if anybody needs some now.


----------



## HustlerSpank

ttt


----------



## player85

I tried to order some but they never came in anyone has some for a coo price lmk


----------



## smileysun

I work for the boys and took a look at the inventory today. All distribution centers show zero.
There are a couple sets in N W Florida and Mobile but that's it. I'll see if I can find out when the DC will be getting more.


----------



## player85

smileysun said:


> I work for the boys and took a look at the inventory today. All distribution centers show zero.
> There are a couple sets in N W Florida and Mobile but that's it. I'll see if I can find out when the DC will be getting more.


Lmk please when you can.


----------



## Lowrider19

smileysun said:


> I work for the boys and took a look at the inventory today. All distribution centers show zero.
> There are a couple sets in N W Florida and Mobile but that's it. I'll see if I can find out when the DC will be getting more.


:thumbsup:


----------



## player85

Does anyone have picks of kumos with rims 13's white walls.


----------



## ralph9577

well the warehouse that i used to get the marshals from called me today and they told me that they have the travel stars so i said i had hears that white wall was painted on and he assured me that they were not that he can shave them so i said ill come by and look at them as i have not seen these before in person.. so went by he brought one out i cut into the whitewall and it is not a painted white wall it is a true white wall and its a nice looking tire so im gonna go pick up 15 sets tomorrow anybody wants any let me know 209-216-8332 $200 set and pepboys doesnt have anymore and they said they wont be getting anymore from what im told today


----------



## Duez

We were just kidding about the white wall being painted on. None of mine have any blemishes on the whitewall


----------



## smileysun

Got email from corp today. Tires went faster than expected. We will still carry the travelstar and are awaiting shipment in April. 
I also asked for 175-70-14 WW. I did not get a reply but I will follow through.


----------



## Lowrider19

They are only out because of the HUGE demand nationwide. There was no way Pep-Boys was prepared for this......just by me making a post,people ran down with trailers and ordered 15 sets. Some bought for themselves,others were hoarders selling for $320 a set on here. At any retail chain,when product sells out,the buyers at corporate order more next time. They're not going anywhere any time soon......


----------



## 41bowtie

smileysun said:


> Got email from corp today. Tires went faster than expected. We will still carry the travelstar and are awaiting shipment in April.
> I also asked for 175-70-14 WW. I did not get a reply but I will follow through.


Maybe if we got together and did some type of on line petition and show the tire company that there is demand for the 175-70 or 75 r14 tire.


----------



## ralph9577

i called unicorn corp this morning and talk to them and asked if the tire was still in production with the white wall and the answer i got was yes we are still producing them....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

smileysun said:


> Got email from corp today. Tires went faster than expected. We will still carry the travelstar and are awaiting shipment in April.
> I also asked for 175-70-14 WW. I did not get a reply but I will follow through.


Same thing they said about the Cornell's. awaiting shipment......forever


----------



## ralph9577

i think its gonna be a while before you see them in pepboys the supplier i got them from bought everything unicorn had and the next shipment of 500 is also theirs they made some kind of a deal with them..

but on another note the owner was talking to me about the 175/70/14 he said he can get them made through unicorn but has to order 1000 or more and was wondering if he could move them fast enough to make it worth getting 1000


----------



## ralph9577

i did a side by side comparison to marshals check it out


----------



## ralph9577

how many you want 220 a set


----------



## IMPALA863

Lol


----------



## IMPALA863

smileysun said:


> Got email from corp today. Tires went faster than expected. We will still carry the travelstar and are awaiting shipment in April.
> I also asked for 175-70-14 WW. I did not get a reply but I will follow through.





Lowrider19 said:


> They are only out because of the HUGE demand nationwide. There was no way Pep-Boys was prepared for this......just by me making a post,people ran down with trailers and ordered 15 sets. Some bought for themselves,others were hoarders selling for $320 a set on here. At any retail chain,when product sells out,the buyers at corporate order more next time. They're not going anywhere any time soon......





ralph9577 said:


> how many you want 220 a set
> 
> 
> View attachment 1139993


I think people will rather wait if not desperate. Gl with sale bro


----------



## ralph9577

well hopefully it works out like that..i just got these today cause my peps cant get any anywhere out here been waiting on pepboys since january cant wait forever..


----------



## lakewood213

wow, thats all new to me, i just picked up a set that i ordered last week at pepboys. took like 4 days to come in


----------



## Lowrider19

lakewood213 said:


> wow, thats all new to me, i just picked up a set that i ordered last week at pepboys. took like 4 days to come in


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider19

Unicorn just started shipping to some Pep Boys Warehouses today,just got off the phone with the lady who handled the invoices.


----------



## mr.eddie

Do u accept paypal or , and were u located


----------



## Duez

Got mine mounted. These tires ride good, real quiet and smooth.


----------



## lakewood213

just ordered one for my spare from pepboys today, it will be in in about 3 days, coming from the tx warehouse


----------



## Duez

lakewood213 said:


> just ordered one for my spare from pepboys today, it will be in in about 3 days, coming from the tx warehouse


are you going to the one in Redlands? I called the one in Hemet and they wouldn't even try to order one for me. Palm Springs said they had them but they couldn't find them in the store.


----------



## lakewood213

i ordered this one from the hemet store. i ordered the first four at the store in bellflower on artesia blvd


----------



## Royal Legacy

So I've called several pepboys down here in FL. And haven't found a pair yet..there also telling me that they'll no longer carry ANY white wall tire at all. Can't even find them on there website..hope this is just BS ?!


----------



## Lowrider19

Pay for them online if you have to. http://www.pepboys.com/tires/details/Travelstar/UN106/947048/00185/


----------



## projectr

just picked up a set yesterday for $175 out the door.not bad of a looking tire.i like them for the price.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

projectr said:


> just picked up a set yesterday for $175 out the door.not bad of a looking tire.i like them for the price.


where?


----------



## projectr

Some wholesale tire place out of union city, ca


----------



## divine69impala

projectr said:


> Some wholesale tire place out of union city, ca


Whats the place called?


----------



## lakewood213

picked up my 5th one today at pepboys. 39.57. took about 4 business days to come in


----------



## CCC925

Finally mounted them


----------



## CadillacTom

Thinking about copping me a set. Has anyone put them on the road for a road trip? I'm looking to drive 180 miles one way. Thanks.


----------



## lakewood213

they look and drive great, ive put a couple hundred miles on mine and no complaints here. smooth riding!


----------



## CadillacTom

lakewood213 said:


> they look and drive great, ive put a couple hundred miles on mine and no complaints here. smooth riding!


Thanks Homie.


----------



## 3whlcmry

Its pepbous only place selling them? We dont have pepbous in memphis


----------



## player85

CCC925 said:


> Finally mounted them


Nice.


----------



## ralph9577

3whlcmry said:


> Its pepbous only place selling them? We dont have pepbous in memphis


no i have them in stock ready to go 180.00 a set
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...13-travel-star-tire-whitewall-180-00-set.html


----------



## lakewood213

pepboys now has them on their site for ordering also. not sure how their shipping works though, and Ralph has them at a good price too now


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

But does Ralph have free shipping :dunno:


----------



## ralph9577

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> But does Ralph have free shipping :dunno:


:nono:


----------



## 8~Zero~1

ralph9577 said:


> no i have them in stock ready to go 180.00 a set
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...13-travel-star-tire-whitewall-180-00-set.html


How much qith shipping?


----------



## ralph9577

8~Zero~1 said:


> How much qith shipping?


need zipcode to figure shipping


----------



## 8~Zero~1

ralph9577 said:


> need zipcode to figure shipping


84123


----------



## ralph9577

8~Zero~1 said:


> 84123


shipping to you is 30.00


----------



## ralph9577

Shaved a set today ...dont think ill do another ha ha ha wasted one tire had to go take them another on me


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Shweet!!!


----------



## ralph9577

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Shweet!!!


wheres them tires at i was suppose to shave for u...did another load today...


----------



## huero_GT

I need tire!!!! DM me with info PLEASE


----------



## 8~Zero~1

ralph9577 said:


> shipping to you is 30.00


For the whole set or per tire


----------



## ralph9577

8~Zero~1 said:


> For the whole set or per tire


whole set shipped 30.00 fedex


----------



## 86_CutlassSalon

How much for a set shipped to 83221


----------



## ralph9577

86_CutlassSalon said:


> How much for a set shipped to 83221


212.00 shipped


----------



## Lowrider19

Just pick them up from Pep Boys.....that's what this thread is about. $160ish out the door.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

Props to Ralph for helping out/shipping to out of state riders


----------



## smileysun

LA distribution center has 66 tires in stock. New York has 22 and Texas only has 4


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

smileysun said:


> LA distribution center has 66 tires in stock. New York has 22 and Texas only has 4


:thumbsup:


----------



## 82_cutlass

What psi are you guys running these at? At max rated they look like shit.


----------



## Lowrider19

Why they look like shit?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

I can see why they look all bad. Since they probably recommend between 30-40 psi and having all that weight on these little tires make them look squashed. I run mine 50-55 and know people that do 60 and some fill these fuckers until they look tall and only the tread touches pavement haha uffin:


----------



## ralph9577

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> I can see why they look all bad. Since they probably recommend between 30-40 psi and having all that weight on these little tires make them look squashed. I run mine 50-55 and know people that do 60 and some fill these fuckers until they look tall and only the tread touches pavement haha uffin:



:thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577

smileysun said:


> LA distribution center has 66 tires in stock. New York has 22 and Texas only has 4


DAMN THATS IT! SHIT I GOT 1000 ON HAND LOL HEY FOR ANY OF YOU OUT THERE GETTING THESE WITH BLEMISHES FROM PEPBOYS JUST HIT THEM WITH A PALM SANDER 220 GRIT AND THEY SAND OUT REAL EASY TO DO TAKES ABOUT 10 SECONDS TO DO ALL TIRES THAT COME FROM ME I MAKE SURE ALL BLEMS ARE GONE BEFORE THEY SHIP


----------



## ralph9577

AND FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WANT BIG WW I CAN HAVE THEM SHAVED FOR YOU BUT COST IS 15 PER TIRE LOOK UP AT EARLIER POST OF SHAVE WW THATS HOW THEY LOOK


----------



## Duez

82_cutlass said:


> What psi are you guys running these at? At max rated they look like shit.


You can't run any skinny tire at recommended psi.


----------



## indyzmosthated

Just put a set on the front of the tre. Let try them out they were only 79 for the pair mounted and balanced


----------



## 83cadcoupe

pepboys


----------



## R0L0

83cadcoupe said:


> View attachment 1192770
> pepboys


Pepboys will mount them for you on wires?? They wont touch wire out here.


----------



## Lowrider19

No,it's cash and carry,but a decent tire so far for $38 bucks.


----------



## R0L0

Lowrider19 said:


> No,it's cash and carry,but a decent tire so far for $38 bucks.


I only ask because it says 10% discount when they are mounted and balanced.


----------



## Duez

The price varies by store. I think they're $5 more per tire in Oceanside than they are in the Inland Empire.


----------



## Lowrider19

Damn,I thought they were $37.99 everywhere in the US.


----------



## R0L0

Lowrider19 said:


> Damn,I thought they were $37.99 everywhere in the US.


no sir


----------



## Lowrider19

They are in stock at my local store and free shipping over $75. Type in 36609 zip,831 Montlimar Dr. store


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

R0L0 said:


> I only ask because it says 10% discount when they are mounted and balanced.


Mount and balance plus road hazard on all 4 is a lot more than the 10% you would save. They won't mount anyways and if they did I can't see them offering any type of road hazard warranty.


----------



## R0L0

Lowrider19 said:


> They are in stock at my local store and free shipping over $75. Type in 36609 zip,831 Montlimar Dr. store


Cool I was just asking because in order to take advantage of the 10% they have to be mounted and balanced. I have 26 sets in stock so I'm not to worried lol.



cashmoneyspeed said:


> Mount and balance plus road hazard on all 4 is a lot more than the 10% you would save. They won't mount anyways and if they did I can't see them offering any type of road hazard warranty.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 83cadcoupe

Got them today shipped because the closes Pepboys is in Dallas. To get the 10% discount just type SPEED10 promo code.


----------



## R0L0

83cadcoupe said:


> Got them today shipped because the closes Pepboys is in Dallas. To get the 10% discount just type SPEED10 promo code.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

decided to finally pick up some travelstars to just be that asshole and have em just sitting around. I am not selling any tires, just posting for show. Overall the travelstar UN106 is cool. Very similar to the other tires that are out there. I ordered from pepboys $172 free shipping, pick up in store. Wait time took about a week. uffin:

Here are the tires I am comparing, in no particular order.

From left to right;

Travelstar, Cornell, Uniroyal, Tornel, Hercules, Premium Sportway


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

treetop said:


> How much for some 24's 175 25 CUH!


send me your password, credit card #, social security # and we'll figure something out big pimpin' uffin:


----------



## Duez

Badass tire pictures


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

:thumbsup: thanks big dogg. Just trying to get people motivated and show people these tires are decent. Then they might just pick up a set and toss em on their rider and roll out. uffin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Do they still sale these


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Yes sir pepboys do still have these for sale. I ordered them online and waited a week. Free shipping with in store pickup. I even chose the pay in store option so I wouldnt pay ahead of time, then probably get stuck with something i didn't want, like blems. They were shipped from Indiana so they are out there. It's nice to have a large company making them available to the public. I felt good walking out of pepboys with these little dam trailer tires haha uffin:


----------



## Lowrider19

:thumbsup: They're still selling them,and from all the reviews i've read,they are a good tire,especially for the price.


----------



## (801)WHEELS

I got some


----------



## R0L0

I got some too :thumbsup: 170.00 a set local pic up in the Bay Area


----------



## DanielDucati

Lowrider19 said:


> :thumbsup: They're still selling them,and from all the reviews i've read,they are a good tire,especially for the price.


:h5: Great tire ,tread looks good and at $160 at pepboys all day cant beat that...........the one I go to has 16 sets(64 tires) in stock as of this morning!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Ima get me a set


----------



## thestrongsurvive

The Travelstars are a good tire. I have them on my 82 coupe with a 1 1/2 ext and I have had them for about two months tires still look brand new and I have put some miles on the tires.


----------



## Badass94Cad

Nice pics of the 13" options. These actually look pretty nice by comparison to some of the bricks out there. :nosad: I wish they still sold the Firestone FR380. That was the best looking radial IMO.


----------



## Lowrider19

FR380's






Travelstars












Milestars


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

These can still be got. Free shipping to your store and also you have the option of paying when you pick up in store. uffin:


----------



## blackcherry 84

Badass94Cad said:


> Nice pics of the 13" options. These actually look pretty nice by comparison to some of the bricks out there. :nosad: I wish they still sold the Firestone FR380. That was the best looking radial IMO.


X2 and by far the best looking radial!! 

These travelstars actually look pretty similar to the fr380's except for the sidewall, but their still much better than the rest of the shit thats out there.


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

Got some, they look pretty good. Way better than tiger paws or milestar


----------



## LUCKY

They look good and my poke ain't tearing them up


----------



## LUCKY




----------



## johnnie65

Nice tires


----------



## DanielDucati

blackcherry 84 said:


> X2 and by far the best looking radial!!
> 
> These travelstars actually look pretty similar to the fr380's except for the sidewall, but their still much better than the rest of the shit thats out there.


x2 and for $160 at pepboys cant beat that.......even the new milestars ms775(skinny tread) look way better than the old ms75..


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

Someday in the future we'll be talking bout the good old days when u could buy a whole set of travelstar 155-13 at pep boys for only 160 bucks.


----------



## 898949

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> decided to finally pick up some travelstars to just be that asshole and have em just sitting around. I am not selling any tires, just posting for show. Overall the travelstar UN106 is cool. Very similar to the other tires that are out there. I ordered from pepboys $172 free shipping, pick up in store. Wait time took about a week. uffin:
> 
> Here are the tires I am comparing, in no particular order.
> 
> From left to right;
> 
> Travelstar, Cornell, Uniroyal, Tornel, Hercules, Premium Sportway


So the travel stars are just as wide as what the tiger paws are? I thought they were smaller thats why everyone was getting them since tiger paws were too big and wide.


----------



## CutlassLowRider

?


----------



## 898949

~87Limited~ said:


> So the travel stars are just as wide as what the tiger paws are? I thought they were smaller thats why everyone was getting them since tiger paws were too big and wide.


----------



## gmo442

Tonight only you can get four for under $99 with their cyber Monday online coupon TIRES30

Just picked up 24 of them


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

gmo442 said:


> Tonight only you can get four for under $99 with their cyber Monday online coupon TIRES30
> 
> Just picked up 24 of them


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

pepboys.com has a free shipping promo on orders over $50. Now on top of that, they are offering 30% off when you purchase 4 tires when you use promo code HOLIDAY30. Different areas have different pricing, but I'm in San Diego and after all the discounts, my price is $97.68 shipped to my door. uffin: PROMO CODE GOOD FOR ABOUT THE NEXT 24 HRS


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

You not playing ILL BEHAVIOR...tires for days.....keep them $hit in a cool dark place...I need to invent a storage shed just to preserve tires....


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

I dont run 13s anymore..I like to drive My $hit fast and from $tate to $tate.....


----------



## genuinechevy

Keep these promos coming.


----------



## HitnSwitchez

SO WHATS THE BETTER TIRE MILESTAR OR TRAVELSTAR


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

My opinion travelstar. uffin: white wall stays white and tread is high and doesn't crawl down the sidewall


----------



## dj short dog

I would also have to go with the Travelstar for looks but for quality and longer lasting I would say the Uniroyals are better although some don't like the thread pattern but still not as bad looking as the milestars.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

New Milestars look 10x better than the old junk an WWs don't turn brown either..


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

25% off 2 or more tires using code SPECIAL25 uffin:

The website only allows me to ship to a pepboys store. The site won't allow me to ship to address.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Total for me in san diego is $104.16


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

I checked the site one more time and now allows me to ship to my address for free for total of $104.16 for a set of 4 Travelstar UN106 155/80/13 White Wall uffin:


----------



## maguilera63

Any promo codes for travelstars??


----------



## maguilera63

Just heard a rumor that pepboys is going to stop carrying the travelstars?? Anyone know if it is true? I just went to pepboys and got some. Now I have 4 sets to stock up.


----------



## uniques66

Another dumb rumor. Pepboy's is having a hard enough time just keeping them in stock. So do you think they would stop carrying a product like that? If you believe this rumor then by all means, buy another 10 sets, build a tire rack in your garage and enjoy the smell of rubber. Its All Good.


----------



## maguilera63

Lol..dont get mad uniques66 ,just asking if anyone heard anything. That is what people were saying about the Cornells and everyone know what happened there...


----------



## johnnie65

With Cornell's.....rumor was that they were going to stop being made....and yes we know what happened there rest of the major tire brands and styles we all loved.

Hopefully pepboys continues to Carry them, make it alot easier to get a set


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

:tears: :angel:


----------



## aphustle

^^^^^^^****^^^^^^


That shyt is bad ass!!!!


----------



## johnnie65

I know where a new set of Cornell tires are


----------



## maguilera63

Well, looks like Pepboys Is out of the Travelstars. I picked up the last one in Arizona. I was tring to get two, but they could only find one here. They said Las Vegas has 20 but they are sold. They called the warehouse and were told they aren't getting any more in. I hope im wrong, They were good looking tires. I even tring buying them online at pepboys .com and it wouldn't let me.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

:angel: :tears:

Yea I have been checking and there isn't anything available. Im sure pepboys took a hit with the specials and sold a lot of them. I was thinkin of selling some of my sets, now it seems like I should hold on to em. Oh well. Guess we gota deal with the drought just before summer time. uffin:


----------



## maguilera63

I need two sets If anyone wants to sell any.


----------



## moorevisual

Has anyone confirmed pep boys is done with these for good or is it just temporary? What's the next best cheapest place that ships?


----------



## aphustle

Hit up cce...

They got different sets for you. 

Vision quest on here got some too.

Look around u will find some ppl who sellin some


----------



## maguilera63

Yes, PEP BOYS Is done selling these. CCE does have some sets they got from Pepboys before they stopped selling them. Get them while you can.


----------



## dj short dog

maguilera63 said:


> Yes, PEP BOYS Is done selling these. CCE does have some sets they got from Pepboys before they stopped selling them. Get them while you can.


Were they discontinued or is Pepboys just not selling them anymore?


----------



## PAT-RICK

I was told sold out for 3 months but they trying to get them sooner to fill back orders


----------



## maguilera63

They were discontinued.


----------



## dj short dog

:angel:


----------



## MinieMe209

Tires weren't that good anyway.


----------



## PAT-RICK

maguilera63 said:


> They were discontinued.


 http://unicorntire.com/#
is that what the manufacturer said or pepboys?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

PAT-RICK said:


> I was told sold out for 3 months but they trying to get them sooner to fill back orders


Pep boys said the same thing about Cornell's 6 months after they had stopped production. Unicorn doesn't show anything for 155/80 13 anymore either.


----------



## PAT-RICK

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Pep boys said the same thing about Cornell's 6 months after they had stopped production. Unicorn doesn't show anything for 155/80 13 anymore either.


the website never did...im just wondering where the info on the stopped production is coming from...cause the west coast commercial manager at pep boys told me 90 days


----------



## uniques66

Why would a company that cant keep these type of tires on the shelve, want to discontinue them. Makes no sense. My thought is that pep-boys way under estimated the demand and just plain Ran Out of tires. Tires are always set on a production run schedule and it sounds like PAT-RICK comment from the commercial manager sounds about right. Like the saying goes " If it don't makes Dollars, Then it don't make Sense". And Pep-Boys is making big dollars with the travel star. Sit tight low rider family, they will be back.


----------



## maguilera63

uniques66 said:


> Why would a company that cant keep these type of tires on the shelve, want to discontinue them. Makes no sense. My thought is that pep-boys way under estimated the demand and just plain Ran Out of tires. Tires are always set on a production run schedule and it sounds like PAT-RICK comment from the commercial manager sounds about right. Like the saying goes " If it don't makes Dollars, Then it don't make Sense". And Pep-Boys is making big dollars with the travel star. Sit tight low rider family, they will be back.


People said that about the Firestones..... RIP....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Lol, they dont make much at all on these cheap tires. Add a small market that doesn't need a set every year and its an easy decision to not make them. They still make the black wall 13's but I'm sure thats due to them being tiny trailer tires.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Lol, they dont make much at all on these cheap tires. Add a small market that doesn't need a set every year and its an easy decision to not make them. They still make the black wall 13's but I'm sure thats due to them being tiny trailer tires.


I agree with half of that statement. True it's a small market. But when you have the hoarding like what went on when these tires hit the market, it's like they were already sold when they arrived to the store. Forget about the online sales.I personally bought 3 complete sets because of the available choices at the time. I think it's in their best interest to produce and release in smaller batches to keep the demand going while keeping the prices within reason.


----------



## 209impala

84euroclipbrougham said:


> I agree with half of that statement. True it's a small market. But when you have the hoarding like what went on when these tires hit the market, it's like they were already sold when they arrived to the store. Forget about the online sales.I personally bought 3 complete sets because of the available choices at the time. I think it's in their best interest to produce and release in smaller batches to keep the demand going while keeping the prices within reason.


I did the same thing! The warehouse i get them from has a bunch! So many they decided to up the price because of demand. I havent bought many in while and now that they raised their price i dont know if ill be getting anytime soon


----------



## moorevisual

pepboys makes most of their money off installation. being that we were buying these and taking them elsewhere, they weren't making their full profit


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Yup. I buy a set of tires on my work truck every year, comes to around $900 installed. When i buy a set of $150 13's i carry them out and take down the street to get installed for $40. Makes sense to have product space taken up to make the max profit.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

Believe it or not it takes skills to install 13's on 7" spoke rims. I wouldn't trust pep boys to install the travel stars. I go down the street to the hood shops that know what their doing.


----------

